# Trying to get back into it...



## B-17engineer (May 26, 2013)

I have about 2 unfinished projects on the workbench right now, both of them are builds that I got extremely frustrated with (Both canopy issues) and I really am not motivated to start those ones. The Do-17 looks decent but eh canopy and landing gear are both shot for the most part. I want to start up again but I hate having these unfinished builds but at the same time I don't want to do them...help 

What do I do


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2013)

Been there, done that - and still there doing it myself!
Really H, the best thing to do is pick one up, and finish it as best you can, taking a bit of time to think about how best to get the best out of what's available. Otherwise, you could find yourself starting another model, and not finishing that one either. 
I know - as I have at least four unfinished models which, for various reasons, have been put to one side 'for the moment' and, although they will get finished at some stage, the longer they sit there, the more dust they'll gather (even if covered), making it harder to re-start as they'll need a thorough cleaning, an d there's more chance of parts being lost or damaged. Also, the longer they sit, the more chance there is of forgetting exactly what needs to be done to complete, correct, fix or whatever.
The alternative is to choose a simple, straightforward kit which can be built straight out of the box, using the kit parts, colour scheme and decals, as a relatively quick build, just to get you motivated and back in the groove. That's exactly what I'm doing with the F-84F at the moment, and it seems to have broken the lethargy of the last five months, and got be back to the bench and motivated.
Once it's finished, and it nearly is, then I can get back to the other unfinished projects, alongside some new builds, with enthusiasm - I hope!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 26, 2013)

Yeah thanks Terry, its just I don't even know what to do with the Do-17's canopy


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2013)

Well, if you've still got the kit canopy, just use that. Forget about accuracy (if this is the Hobbycarft kit), as the whole front section needs to be altered anyway, using the Falcon/Squadron vac-form set, to correct the shape problems - just use the kit part and do the best you can to get something looking like a Do17.


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2013)

Nice to see you back here Harry. I think Terry is right. Also you can find someone who would like to continue working on them and just give these unfinished kits to him.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 26, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Nice to see you back here Harry. I think Terry is right. Also you can find someone who would like to continue working on them and just give these unfinished kits to him.



I don't know if someone would want them after I worked my butchery on them


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2013)

There is always someone of neighbours' offsprings around .


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2013)

Or, at about thirty or forty feet, you can practice your air pistol skills ......... or on a more serious note, build them into a diorama for each one, of a battle-damaged, belly landed aircraft. I can let you have a few photos of Do17s belly landed during the BoB, in England and in France. Gets around the landing gear problem, and part of the Do17 rear canopy can be cut off, where it was jettisoned, and damage added to other parts of the canopy if needed. Better than binning them !


----------



## B-17engineer (May 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Or, at about thirty or forty feet, you can practice your air pistol skills ......... or on a more serious note, build them into a diorama for each one, of a battle-damaged, belly landed aircraft. I can let you have a few photos of Do17s belly landed during the BoB, in England and in France. Gets around the landing gear problem, and part of the Do17 rear canopy can be cut off, where it was jettisoned, and damage added to other parts of the canopy if needed. Better than binning them !



Actually what I though of yesterday! Definitely would be a fun one


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2013)

Get to it H !


----------



## N4521U (May 27, 2013)

Then do a One Week build. Come hell or high water it has to be done in 7 days!
Did this with a Has P-51D. Cepting I need custom decals, so it is complete to the point of decals. I still have to put black stripes around the yellow on the tail, when I do the decals.

Just a cheap a$$ kit, and go to it.

Just sayin.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2013)

7 days!! Why not a fun 'can I build this and do it acceptable in less than 24 hours?' build, straight out of the box of course!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2013)

C'mon Harrison you can do do man...KISS principle mate!


----------



## N4521U (May 27, 2013)

Hey I did have to remove the guns, add a back seat and change the antennae!


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2013)

Go for it H!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2013)

I still have those Italeri 1/48 Fw 190D-9 sitting somewhere, if you still want them, they're yours H-Man....


----------



## woody (Jun 3, 2013)

Jan a 24hr build that sounds like a heck of a challenge.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 3, 2013)

Heck I liked Wayne's story of the guys travelling to an Oz meet had a competition of building a kit from beginning to end WHILE DRIVING IN THE FRICKIN CAR!  Now that I would like to see. 

Live and learn H. I say move on if your heart isn't in it anymore. It's just a model man. Like women, there is always another kit. You just have to pay for it.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 3, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> C'mon Harrison you can do do man...KISS principle mate!


 Another Harrison eh? Great name


----------

